
React with Next.js vs. Ruby on Rails - kirillzubovsky
https://suddenschools.org/blog/react-nextjs-vs-ruby-on-rails
======
arthurcolle
You can easily use React in any Rails project

There's even a flag for new projects:

\--webpack=react

~~~
kirillzubovsky
You could, but it's no where near as integrated or smooth. I am not advocating
that Rails go away and be replaced by Next, but I think there are certain
applications where it makes a lot of sense to use Next instead of rails.

